# Alyssa and Julie (getchagoat)



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody talked to them this morning? Bad storms passed their way?????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

alyssa signed in to her yahoo account but I didn't get to catch her before she signed back out again. So she is alive 

Tried calling her house but it went to the answering machine


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal on Alyssa, I still don't see where Julie has checked in any where. Has any one talked to her?

Nancy


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm here!  I've been sick since last Friday and am trying to get back to 100%, so haven't been online. We missed the tornado (s). Brad's mom said her bed shook it got so bad about 20 miles from us. The biggest worry was the animals. Goats are in the barn, but the horses have no shelter but trees with no leaves. But they seemed okay. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good to hear that you are ok.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to know all is well.

still haven't spoken to Alyssa but I have seen her online here and she did post


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....thanks guys!!!! I'm alive! There were about 3-6 tornadoes here in arkansas. I am worried about all1965...she lives in northwest arkansas. we had some down powerlines and some down trees but that was all we got through here. Bad storms was about it


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear that you both are OK- tornados are so scary partly because they pick and choose and you can't tell where they will strike.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is very true! I have lived through 3 tornados and only one was down here in arkansas


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as I know all goatie friends made it ok.

WOOHOO!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We are good! Tornados missed us thankfully but not by much. They went a little west of us and then a east to Memphis. All around us but not on us.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH SO GLAD to hear from you


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you guys are all ok!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for checking in all1965!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for checking in all1965!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to hear eveyone's o.k.


----------

